
Show HN: TimeBank, Ethereum dApp - eyezick
Hi everyone,<p>I made TimeBank <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;timebank.tech" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;timebank.tech</a> , a Fullstack Decentralized Application that lets anyone lock away Ether or ERC20-standard compatible tokens (like those you seen in ICOs)for arbitrary periods of time.<p>Its backend is entirely on the Ethereum blockchain, 95% of the dev work was the UI and writing the smart contracts.<p>It doesn&#x27;t handle any private keys directly, but relies on Injected Web3 (such as via the Metamask Chrome extension) or a local Ethereum node running on localhost:8545, and composes the transactions for the user to sign and broadcast.
======
fiatjaf
Nice, but I think you should post the link directly.

Contract source, apparently:
[https://etherscan.io/address/0x459f90b6e8dc23bbf1ff4c2f22aa2...](https://etherscan.io/address/0x459f90b6e8dc23bbf1ff4c2f22aa2149b4bd4cff#code)

~~~
eyezick
And the ERC20 contract is here
[https://etherscan.io/address/0x18ce0b9fedceb66e9fb7783bbddb4...](https://etherscan.io/address/0x18ce0b9fedceb66e9fb7783bbddb4565232a9c22)
The site uses both contracts and both are linked on the Navbar FAQ.

~~~
fiatjaf
Sorry, I'm an Ethereum novice.

~~~
eyezick
No worries

